# Risk of Covid



## exclamation (Mar 9, 2019)

I heard several people on TV listing Greece as an example of a country that managed covid very well. Do you share that opinion? I am considering spending summer in Athens


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

Greece has managed COVID very well but the return of tourists has caused the infection rate to increase in the past 10 days to 2 weeks. Athens is very hot and congested in the summer. I would suggest visiting another area of Greece for your stay.


----------

